# Ratlos -- System aus heiterem Himmel defekt [gelöst]

## Lore

Hallo,

tut mir leid wegen dem schwammigen Titel, aber ich weiß nicht mal selbst genau, wo das Problem liegt. Hab gestern meinen Computer ausgeschaltet und alles war gut. Schalte in dann heut mittag wieder ein und mein USB ist tot. Meine USB-Maus bekommt nicht mal mehr Strom.

Die Details:

-Hardware ist nicht defekt -> funktioniert mit Knoppix alles wie gehabt.

-ich benutze genkernel und nach dem Laden des Kernels wenn die Hardware-Erkennung ausgeführt wird kommt die Meldung, "... modules not found". Geht leider ein bisschen schnell um alles lesen zu können, aber anscheinend werden die uhci module nicht mehr geladen.

-die zweite Fehlermeldung beim booten kommt beim überprüfen des Reiser3-Systems: "error calling "unlink" in GLOBAL

Hab gestern noch ein ganz normales System-update gemacht und folgende Pakete emerget:

```
Thu Nov 11 19:10:39 2004 --> sys-libs/pam-0.77-r1

     Thu Nov 11 19:28:31 2004 --> media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4

     Thu Nov 11 19:31:35 2004 --> dev-util/intltool-0.31.2

     Thu Nov 11 19:35:51 2004 --> media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r5

     Thu Nov 11 19:36:18 2004 --> sys-apps/hotplug-20040923

     Thu Nov 11 19:55:57 2004 --> net-fs/samba-3.0.8

     Thu Nov 11 20:11:26 2004 --> media-libs/xine-lib-1_rc7

     Thu Nov 11 20:13:01 2004 --> dev-libs/atk-1.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:15:31 2004 --> x11-libs/pango-1.6.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:16:34 2004 --> dev-libs/libIDL-0.8.4

     Thu Nov 11 20:20:11 2004 --> gnome-base/orbit-2.12.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:22:31 2004 --> gnome-base/gconf-2.8.0.1

     Thu Nov 11 20:26:10 2004 --> gnome-base/libbonobo-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:27:45 2004 --> gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:35:31 2004 --> gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.8.1-r2

     Thu Nov 11 20:37:15 2004 --> gnome-base/libgnome-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:42:53 2004 --> gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:43:54 2004 --> gnome-base/gnome-keyring-0.4.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:48:53 2004 --> gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:50:35 2004 --> x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 20:53:33 2004 --> x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.8.0

     Thu Nov 11 21:02:44 2004 --> media-libs/gst-plugins-0.8.5-r1

     Thu Nov 11 21:03:39 2004 --> media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.8.5

     Thu Nov 11 21:04:25 2004 --> media-plugins/gst-plugins-esd-0.8.5

     Thu Nov 11 21:05:16 2004 --> media-plugins/gst-plugins-oss-0.8.5

     Thu Nov 11 21:05:53 2004 --> sys-fs/udev-043

     Thu Nov 11 21:09:51 2004 --> x11-libs/vte-0.11.11-r1

     Thu Nov 11 21:11:17 2004 --> net-dialup/ppp-2.4.2-r9

     Thu Nov 11 21:12:13 2004 --> x11-libs/startup-notification-0.7

```

Die syslog Einträge seit dem emerge -uDv world sind mir auch nicht ganz geheuer:

```

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24189): starting (version 2.6.2), pid 24189 user 'root'

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24189): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24189): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24189): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24189): Exiting

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24192): starting (version 2.6.2), pid 24192 user 'root'

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24192): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24192): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24192): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

Nov 11 20:20:21 t36c103 (root-24192): Exiting

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6645): starting (version 2.6.2), pid 6645 user 'root'

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6645): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6645): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6645): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6645): Exiting

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6648): starting (version 2.6.2), pid 6648 user 'root'

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6648): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6648): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6648): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

Nov 11 20:22:16 t36c103 (root-6648): Exiting

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6730): starting (version 2.8.0.1), pid 6730 user 'root'

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6730): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6730): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6730): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6730): Exiting

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6733): starting (version 2.8.0.1), pid 6733 user 'root'

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6733): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6733): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/root/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6733): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Nov 11 20:22:18 t36c103 (root-6733): Exiting

Nov 11 21:11:51 t36c103 (bernhard-6831): starting (version 2.8.0.1), pid 6831 user 'bernhard'

Nov 11 21:11:51 t36c103 (bernhard-6831): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only configuration source at position 0

Nov 11 21:11:51 t36c103 (bernhard-6831): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/bernhard/.gconf" to a writable configuration source at position 1

Nov 11 21:11:51 t36c103 (bernhard-6831): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults" to a read-only configuration source at position 2

Nov 11 21:33:49 t36c103 usb 1-3: USB disconnect, address 5

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11167]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11168]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11169]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11170]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11171]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11172]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11173]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11174]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11175]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:50 t36c103 udevsend[11176]: starting udevd daemon

Nov 11 21:33:54 t36c103 su(pam_unix)[1225]: session closed for user root

Nov 11 21:34:53 t36c103 su(pam_unix)[8898]: session closed for user root

Nov 12 03:20:35 t36c103 su(pam_unix)[11832]: authentication failure; logname=bernhard uid=1000 euid=0 tty=pts/2 ruser=bernhard rhost=  user=root

Nov 12 03:20:35 t36c103 syslog-ng[6889]: STATS: dropped 0

Nov 12 03:20:38 t36c103 su[11832]: pam_authenticate: Authentication failure

Nov 12 03:20:40 t36c103 su[11833]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Nov 12 03:20:40 t36c103 PAM-env[11833]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Nov 12 03:20:40 t36c103 su[11833]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Nov 12 03:20:40 t36c103 su(pam_unix)[11833]: session opened for user root by bernhard(uid=1000)

Nov 12 04:33:24 t36c103 (bernhard-6831): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly

Nov 12 04:33:24 t36c103 (bernhard-6831): Exiting

Nov 12 04:33:28 t36c103 kdm: :0[8369]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Nov 12 04:33:28 t36c103 PAM-env[8369]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Nov 12 04:33:28 t36c103 [8369]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Nov 12 04:33:28 t36c103 kde(pam_unix)[8369]: session closed for user bernhard

Nov 12 04:33:29 t36c103 mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

Nov 12 04:33:34 t36c103 init: Switching to runlevel: 0

Nov 12 04:33:35 t36c103 devfsd[912]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 04:33:35 t36c103 devfsd[912]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 04:33:43 t36c103 xfs[8209]: terminating

Nov 12 04:33:43 t36c103 syslog-ng[6889]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 going down

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 syslog-ng[7071]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 syslog-ng[7071]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 0 ff00 0 0 0 0 c741 fd4d df20 7f00 0 0 0 4800 bfc4 ff03 ff00 ff02 0 4 0 0 4ca4 b601 ff00 ff00 0 1000 0 0 7502 dfaa 7d04 fd10 0 0 0

0 f5c6 7a02 7f10 df60 0 0 0 0 bb40 ff10 fb00 ff00 0 0 0 20 eb90 2fc8 bf88 f724 2000 0 0 100 ef08 ef08 ff84 7d00 0 0 0 0 fd03 ba01 be41 ff00 0 0 0 0 e124 df

04 7f00 ef20 0 0 0 0 db00 df02 f500 ff80 0 0 10 2000 f788 ff40 f700 ff12 0 0 0 0 7220 fb01 f110 ef08 0 0 1000 0 bf44 5c10 9f20 7f40 0 0 40 5 4318 ff82 ff21

 f714 0 0 0 0 ef20 ffe0 7f00 ff00 0 0 0 0 8d42 6604 df02 7f04 0 0 2 0 fb02 ff00 fb20 7e00 0 0 0 8 bf0a fd02 fd00 fb00 0 6000 0 0 7ea0 9630 ff80 fd00 0 0 0

0 df08 ff10 ff08 fd00 0 0 0 0 bd42 ff08 fa00 fb00 0 20 4 8 ff28 f7c0 7f82 ff04 0 20 0 0 6304 ff00 ef40 ff04 0 0 0 0 f740 ff04 3fa0 7f01 0 0 0 0 da60 ff01 f

f00 fe01 0 0 20 0 ffd0 cf43 ee40 ff00 0 0 0 0 9b10 bf22 ff00 ff10 0 1 8 0 8733 bb04 de08 ff00 0 0 0 400 7a40 f310 ff00 ff00 0 0 0 0 6d10 bd80 ff22 ff10 0 0

 0 0 ffa2 ef32 fb50 6700 0 0 0 0 bd13 7d00 ff00 7f00 0 0 200 0 bd00 ff00 ff40 fe00 0 0 4000 0 df18 ab02 e700 ef00 0 0 0 4 7610 ff80 ff00 ff10 0 0 0 0 bf01

6c42 ff21 3f00 0 0 1000 0 dd02 f388 f914 f200 0 0 0 0 4fcc f822 ff01 ef18 0 0 2004 10 eb80 f508 ef00 ff08 0 0 0 0 5500 b000 6700 fb00 0 0 0 0 bf00 fd33 da0

0 fe21 0 0 4000 0 a498 d700 ff00 ff00 0 0 0 0 8a20 ff00 fd40 7f02 0 0 0 0 dd04 fe10 3f00 ff00 0 10 0 10 ff00 fb00 ff02 7f00 0 0 0 0 ef10 e700 bf80 bf00 0 0

 0 0 ff80 ff60 eb01 ff20 0 0 0 0 5904 7f34 fb00 ff40 0 0 0 0 ff11 dd40 ff00 ff00 0 1 0 1010 5d28 9500 ff00 ff00 0 0 4 0 ff04 ff80 7780 ff00 0 0 0 0 3343 7f

34 bf40 ff00 0 0 0 0 f704 ff00 eb00 f602 0 0 0 0 ae1a df62 ff00 f700 0 0 0 0 ba80 7780 ff15 df10 0 0 0 0 5784 fe0a d720 fa00 0 0 0 100 ff41 fe0c ff40 7f00

0 0 0 0 ea0c a622 d780 cf00 0 0 2080 0 fe40 af20 fd00 ff84 0 0 0 4 bf00 fb81 bb08 7f00 0 8000 0 0 bc02 7b00 ff00 bf20 0 0 0 0 7a52 9928 ff00 ff00 0 0 8 0 f

fa1 ff00 fb80 ff04 0 0 0 8 9d31 7f51 fe10 ff00 0 0 0 0 bf02 7f00 ff00 fe00 0 0 0 0 ff21 e601 faa1 ef00 0 0 0 0 f880 ef00 fd00 fe00 0 0 0 0 9f55 fe04 bc00 d

f80 0 0 2 0 fd01 7e00 fa00 ff00 0 0 0 0 4d91 b702 ff00 ff

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 00 0 0 0 800 fe80 ff40 7b02 ff04 0 0 0 0 bb42 7e49 bb12 ff00 100 0 0 0 7b44 f649 df08 fb00 0 0 0 0 f210 e302 f920 ff08 0 0 4 0 5f04

 af00 3700 f700 0 0 0 800 cf15 7f18 df10 ff02 0 80 0 0 ff02 fd09 fb10 7500 0 0 0 800 bb03 ff90 e400 ff00 0 400 0 100 f710 ef60 ff00 bf00 0 800 0 0 df41 f93

0 fb1c ff00 0 0 0 401 d583 7c06 df00 ff00 0 0 0 0 3b10 e306 bb14 7700 0 0 0 2 fd68 df00 fd08 ef00 0 0 40 0 5d0c fd03 ff0c 7fe0 0 0 0 0 f505 bf24 f702 7b01

0 0 0 24 7a08 e700 fb00 ff01 0 0 4000 0 f900 ff42 df00 f700 0 0 0 0 b701 5b04 ef20 f760 0 0 4 0 b600 fe28 9b08 7e00 0 0 0 0 98a0 7600 ff13 ff20 0 0 0 0 ef0

0 7f40 ff00 fb00 0 0 400 1000 7d89 7d19 ff08 ff01 0 1000 0 0 ef42 ff01 df00 ff20 2 0 0 0 b720 a7c0 a540 ff00 0 0 0 0 ff80 6f23 f

40 0 0 0 4000 eb0d ff00 3500 f500 0 0 0 0 ff49 7b80 7200 ff00 0 0 0 0 ffa1 f700 ff00 ff00 0 100 0 0 fe82 7f91 f600 9f02 0 0 0 0 7f00 fdd0 d709 ff80 0 0 0 0

 6f43 fe21 d700 ff20 0 0 0 0 9700 f900 ff10 f700 0 0 2000 0 6f80 dd00 7f09 7f00 0 0 0 0 c700 ff20 fd00 6f00 0 0 8 0 de01 ff03 5b0b f701 0 0 0 0 fdc7 ee04 b

e0a fe20 0 0 0 0 2d00 ffc0 ff01 df00 0 0 0 0 6e00 ef22 e510 ff00 0 800 0 0 e38c 7d00 7f24 ff00 0 0 0 0 d322 ff19 f784 ff40 0 0 2 0 6f82 ef42 3b01 be00 0 80

 0 0 f300 ff01 bd00 ff0a 0 1000 40 800 dd20 6f41 ff10 ef00 0 100 0 0 ff10 b808 ff00 ff40 0 0 0 4000 5ee2 ff00 ff00 7f30 0 0 0 0 f120 fe00 bf00 ff00 0 0 0 0

 f902 ff13 df10 ff00 0 400 0 1000 9702 7f10 ff00 f701 0 0 0 800 e988 5f22 bf00 df00 0 0 104 0 ef00 ff3a ff04 ff00 0 0 0 0 b618 7801 df00 7c00 0 0 0 0 ff40

7f00 7e05 fe01 0 0 0 0 a512 e742 fe00 d720 0 0 0 0 6700 fe20 7f00 f900 0 0 0 4000 2340 fe00 ff10 5f00 0 0 0 0 f684 ea90 f720 ff00 400 0 0 0 6e90 bf00 ff20

ff04 0 0 0 0 fe20 2f02 3702 ff80 0 0 0 0 9f40 7f90 ff10 ff00 1000 0 0 0 f704 eba0 7300 7f40 0 2000 2000 0 eb00 cf40 f700 ff8c 0 0 0 0 fb04 ef40 ff02 fd90 1

 0 0 0 df00 e513 ef10 ff80 0 0 0 0 bf25 fb10 5f00 ff01 0 0 0 0 d912 ff00 e300 f700 0 0 0 0 fd01 9f83 ff04 fe00 0 0 0 0 e801 ff05 7f24 7f80 0 0 0 20 bf03 fd

03 ff00 7f80 0 0 0 0 ff28 df82 fb04 ff40 0 0 0 0 e588 cd40 fd08 ff30 0 0 0 0 ff44 bb88 fb00 7e44 0 0 0 0 b740 ff07 dd00 ff00 0 0 10 0 7380 df60 df00 cf02 2

 100 80 0 cd00 df07 ff00 df00 0 0 0 80 df02 bf14 ff05 fe20 0 0 0 0 3c21 7f00 fd20 ff00 0 0 0 400 1f1b 8f02 df10 ff02 0 0 0 0 7781 fd88 df80 ff00 0 0 0 2 ff

00 fb28 ff00 fa00 0 0 0 0 bd8e f810 ff00 fb00 0 0 400 0 7

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 aac e7bf

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 vesafb: hardware doesn't support DCC transfers

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xe080e000, size 16384k

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Machine check exception polling timer started.

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 apm: overridden by ACPI.

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 udf: registering filesystem

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Initializing Cryptographic API

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio4

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hw_random: RNG not detected

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ICH5: chipset revision 2

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1880-0x1887, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1888-0x188f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hda: TOSHIBA MK6021GAS, ATA DISK drive

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Using anticipatory io scheduler

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-811, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hda: max request size: 128KiB

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 > p4

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:04.0 (0000 -> 0002)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:04.0 [1179:0001]

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0098, PCI irq 10

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Socket status: 30000007

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 NET: Registered protocol family 2

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 NET: Registered protocol family 1

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 NET: Registered protocol family 17

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Freeing unused kernel memory: 172k freed

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 usbcore: registered new driver hub

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 5, pci mem e187c000

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 USB Mass Storage support registered.

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[c2004000-c20047ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3837000d7e]

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

:                                                                                            

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00023f3837000d7e]

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 3

0, max trans age 30

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe19eb800, 00:02:3f:93:3c:e2, IRQ 11

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8101'

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda4: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda4: using ordered data mode

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda4: journal params: device hda4, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 3

0, max trans age 30

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda4: checking transaction log (hda4)

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ReiserFS: hda4: Using r5 hash to sort names

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49427 usecs

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/2

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a2

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/7

Nov 12 14:46:24 t36c103 devfs_mk_dev: could not append to parent for vcc/a7

Nov 12 14:46:29 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:29 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:33 t36c103 xfs: CONFIG: unknown parameter "cache-hi-mark"

Nov 12 14:46:33 t36c103 xfs: CONFIG: unknown parameter "cache-low-mark"

Nov 12 14:46:33 t36c103 xfs: CONFIG: unknown parameter "cache-balance"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/CID (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/util (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/local (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/Speedo (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/truetype (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 init: Activating demand-procedures for 'A'

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/sharefont (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/default/Type1 (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/decoratives (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: ignoring font path element /usr/share/fonts/ttf/western (unreadable)

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:34 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

:                                                                                                  

Nov 12 14:46:41 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:41 t36c103 devfsd[932]: error calling: "unlink" in "GLOBAL"

Nov 12 14:46:42 t36c103 mtrr: 0xe0000000,0x4000000 overlaps existing 0xe0000000,0x1000000

Nov 12 14:46:51 t36c103 kdm_greet[7979]: Can't open default user face

Nov 12 15:06:22 t36c103 login[7818]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; REMOTEHOST

Nov 12 15:06:22 t36c103 PAM-env[7818]: Unknown PAM_ITEM: <XAUTHORITY>

Nov 12 15:06:22 t36c103 login[7818]: PAM pam_putenv: delete non-existent entry; XAUTHORITY

Nov 12 15:06:22 t36c103 login(pam_unix)[7818]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

Nov 12 15:06:24 t36c103 init: Switching to runlevel: 6

Nov 12 15:06:34 t36c103 xfs[7768]: terminating

Nov 12 15:06:34 t36c103 syslog-ng[7071]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 going down

```

Aufallend sind:

- was soll dieses udevsend: starting udevdaemon (ich benutze kein udev)

- diese Fehlermeldungen bez. pam (pam wurde geupdatet)

- diese kryptischen Zahlenkolonnen

Die nötigen Module z.B. für die Mouse (usbhid) scheinen erfolgreich geladen zu sein. Wenn ich aber die Maus ein und ausstecke passiert wie gesagt gar nichts. Keine syslog Einträge, kein Strom, nichts, tot. Unter Koppix gehts wunderbar.

```
t36c103 bernhard # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             27200  0

lp                      8872  0

parport                32840  2 parport_pc,lp

snd_intel8x0           28236  2

snd_ac97_codec         62928  1 snd_intel8x0

gameport                3712  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         5760  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            18724  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            28544  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6016  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44688  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6280  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            46632  0

snd_pcm                77576  3 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              19460  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7432  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

snd_mixer_oss          16256  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd                    43876  14 snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_mixer_oss

8139too                19456  0

mii                     3968  1 8139too

sbp2                   20744  0

ohci1394               28804  0

ieee1394               90932  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ohci_hcd               18052  0

usb_storage            26368  0

usbhid                 28608  0

ehci_hcd               25348  0

usbcore                95204  6 ohci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

Wer echt cool, wenn mir jemand einen Tip geben könnte. Hab doch wirklich nur ein system-update gemacht  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by Lore on Sat Nov 13, 2004 1:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boris64

also zu deinem dein mouseproblem:

```

  Thu Nov 11 19:36:18 2004 --> sys-apps/hotplug-20040923 
```

du musst noch "coldplug" installieren, da das hotplug-startscript keine

module mehr lädt, sondern nur noch überprüft, ob du im kernel hotplug-unterstützung aktiviert hast.

das moduleladen übernimmt nun das coldplug-startscript.

also

```
emerge coldplug

rc-update add coldplug default

```

übrigens bist du nicht allein.

-> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=250964

----------

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich habe mal etwas gekürzt.

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Hab gestern noch ein ganz normales System-update gemacht und folgende Pakete emerget:
> 
> ```
> Thu Nov 11 21:05:53 2004 --> sys-fs/udev-043
> ```
> ...

 

Hm, udev wird wohl aber doch benutzt so wie es aussieht!?

Es wurde ja auch per emrge installiert.

Hast Du evtl. etc-update etwas "durchgehen" lassen?

----------

## dek

Unmerge udev einfach mal, dann kann es auch nicht benutzt werden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Lore

@borosdigital

 :Very Happy:   Super, lag genau am coldplug. Da coldplug allerdings maskiert ist, scheint es jetzt unmöglich ein pures stable system zu fahren... Und sagen hätt ein das auch einer können. Bin sicher nicht der einzige, der darauf reingefallen ist.

@NovaleX, dek

Hab nur das udev-Paket mal emerget. Aber solange man udev nicht konfiguriert dürfte das nur brach auf der Festplatte liegen (will demnächst mal umsteigen). Hat mich halt gewundert, das udev Einträge im syslog verursacht hat obwohl ichs nicht "eingeschaltet" hab.

Danke an alle für die schnelle und effektive Hilfe   :Smile: 

----------

## dek

 *Lore wrote:*   

> Hab nur das udev-Paket mal emerget. Aber solange man udev nicht konfiguriert dürfte das nur brach auf der Festplatte liegen (will demnächst mal umsteigen). Hat mich halt gewundert, das udev Einträge im syslog verursacht hat obwohl ichs nicht "eingeschaltet" hab.

 

Eben nicht. Sobald udev installiert ist, wird es von den Startskripten auch benutzt. Das funktioniert zunächst erstmal ganz ohne Konfiguration, es sei denn du erzwingst ein reines udev System.

----------

## Lore

@dek

hm, da war ich dann wohl zu blauäugig. Danke also für den Hinweis.

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Da coldplug allerdings maskiert ist, scheint es jetzt unmöglich ein pures stable system zu fahren...

 

ups, sorry, ich vergesse immer, dass ich komplett ~x86 benutze  :Wink: 

----------

